# Starting Warriors of Chaos



## Johnathanswift (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi, I'm a relativley new player to the Warhammer FB scene but I am an old hand at Warhammer 40k. I am starting a WoC army because I am enamoured of almost their entire range of models (I'm not too thrilled with the marauders). i was looking for some advice as to what to buy first in order to begin making a small (1000-1500points) list. I know I need a hero and a few core choices but I don't really know which ones work best. Any advice as to what I should purchase would be much appreciated. (For starters I already have the army book)

All advice is appreciated
John


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The Warriors of Chaos Battallion is actually a pretty solid starting point. It's got a unit of Warriors, a unit of Marauders, and a unit of Knights in there, so all you really need is a Hero to lead 'em, and you're good to go at about 1000 points.


----------

